# Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Bereits 2,5 Millionen Besucher in deutschen Kinos



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Bereits 2,5 Millionen Besucher in deutschen Kinos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Bereits 2,5 Millionen Besucher in deutschen Kinos


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin sehr enttäuscht von dem Film...sehr viel Gehetze und Änderungen/Neuerungen im Bezug auf die Buchvorlage.
Ich bin noch nie im Kino eingeschlafen, dieser Film hat es geschafft...


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2013)

Nun ja, daß es Änderungen geben würde, war ja von vorne herein klar - schliesslich kommt selbst unter Zuhilfenahme von anderen Geschichten von Tolkien, die Lücken zwischen dem _Hobbit _und dem _Herrn der Ringe_ schliessen, Legolas nicht vor dem Rat von Elrond im _Herrn der Ringe _vor.
Und hat es trotzdem auf das Filmplakat von _Hobbit 2 _geschafft.

Ebenso war klar, daß im _Hobbit 2 _eben Ergänzungen aus Nachrichten aus Mittelerde und ähnlichen Werken von Tolkien mit eingebunden und ggfalls nach eigenem Gutdünken ausgeschmückt würden. (Siehe Radagast in _Hobbit 1._)

Das jetzt also zu kritisieren, ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie dem _Leben des Brian_ vorzuwerfen, er würde sich nicht ernsthaft genug mit der Geschichte von Jesus befassen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das jetzt also zu kritisieren, ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie dem _Leben des Brian_ vorzuwerfen, er würde sich nicht ernsthaft genug mit der Geschichte von Jesus befassen.


 
LOOL*


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, daß es Änderungen geben würde, war ja von vorne herein klar - schliesslich kommt selbst unter Zuhilfenahme von anderen Geschichten von Tolkien, die Lücken zwischen dem _Hobbit _und dem _Herrn der Ringe_ schliessen, Legolas nicht vor dem Rat von Elrond im _Herrn der Ringe _vor.
> Und hat es trotzdem auf das Filmplakat von _Hobbit 2 _geschafft.
> 
> Ebenso war klar, daß im _Hobbit 2 _eben Ergänzungen aus Nachrichten aus Mittelerde und ähnlichen Werken von Tolkien mit eingebunden und ggfalls nach eigenem Gutdünken ausgeschmückt würden. (Siehe Radagast in _Hobbit 1._)
> ...


 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man einen Legolas (was Sinn ergibt) reinbringt, oder zwanghaft eine Zwergen/Elben-Lovestory einbaut.
Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, aber bei sowas würde sich Tolkien im Grab umdrehen.

Ich bin da echt nicht verklemmt, aber diese zwanghafte Lovestory mit sich in die Länge ziehenden Dialogen, die Tiefgang erzeugen sollen, aber das Gegenteil erreichen...das ist dann für mich doch zu viel.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, aber bei sowas würde sich Tolkien im Grab umdrehen.


 
das hätte der auch bei der modernisierung von Arwen gemacht


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das hätte der auch bei der modernisierung von Arwen gemacht


 
Das hätte er bei vielem. 

Aber eine Zwergen/Elben-Lovestory ist nun wirklich "Ketzerei".


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Das hätte er bei vielem.
> 
> Aber eine Zwergen/Elben-Lovestory ist nun wirklich "Ketzerei".


 
ja, aber so wie das sagst könnte man meinen das schlecht Plakativ, dabei hat ist die nur nicht so vorurteilsbehaftet


----------



## Zerth (23. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man einen Legolas (was Sinn ergibt) reinbringt, oder zwanghaft eine Zwergen/Elben-Lovestory einbaut.
> Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, aber bei sowas würde sich Tolkien im Grab umdrehen


 Genau. Vor allem: wie kann Fyli diese Elfe nur attraktiv finden? Die hat ja nich mal einen Bart.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

Zerth schrieb:


> Genau. Vor allem: wie kann Fyli diese Elfe nur attraktiv finden? Die hat ja nich mal einen Bart.


 
das ist aber Kili ... 
meine Cousine würde dich für diesen FREFEL jetzt töten


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2013)

Zerth schrieb:


> Genau. Vor allem: wie kann Fyli diese Elfe nur attraktiv finden? Die hat ja nich mal einen Bart.


 "Es ist des Zwerges Eigenart, dass er die Frauen mag behaart."


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Es ist des Zwerges Eigenart, dass er die Frauen mag behaart."


 
wobei
Elfe sind doch auch eher so Naturverbunden ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei
> Elfe sind doch auch eher so Naturverbunden ...


 Aber ich stelle mir eine Elfe mit Beinbehaarung oder Rückenpullover relativ wenig attraktiv vor.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Elben >.< nicht Elfen...


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Elben >.< nicht Elfen...


 
ähm, Falsch


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, Falsch


 Wieso?


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Es ist des Zwerges Eigenart, dass er die Frauen mag behaart."


 Ach Tauriel hat doch auch viel Haar, allerdings weit oberhalb des Kinns  

ich mochte den 2. Hobbit, genau wie Teil 1 und natürlich HdR


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Elves - Tolkien Gateway

Weil Elben=Elves=Elfen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich mochte den 2. Hobbit, genau wie Teil 1 und natürlich HdR


 An deinem Avatar-Bild unschwer zu erkennen. 

Look in my eyes, Smaug. ^^


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Elves - Tolkien Gateway
> 
> Weil Elben=Elves=Elfen


 
Tippfehler in der Übersetzung?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Elves - Tolkien Gateway
> 
> Weil Elben=Elves=Elfen


 Elben ist korrekter, als Elfen. ^^ Das Wort "Elf" ist lediglich ein alter Übersetzungsfehler, der im deutschsprachigen Raum so übernommen wurde. Schon in der Edda war von "Elben" die Rede und nicht von Elfen. Und Tolkien, der ein Germanist war, hat sich gegen diese Übersetzung "Elfen" ausgesprochen. Ganz grob erklärt. 

Letztendlich bezeichnen beide Begriffe ein und die selbe Art, aber ich mag auch lieber das Wort "Elben".


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

wobei, in meiner Edda steht Alben 
und naja, da alle anderen die dem Tokienschen Archetyp des ... Eldar gewählt haben, denkt da aber JETZT halt wieder keiner beim Begriff Elf an einen Wichtel sondern an knabb gekleidete, baumkuschelnde Bögenschützen mit Spitzen Ohren


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Elben ist korrekter, als Elfen. ^^ Das Wort "Elf" ist lediglich ein alter Übersetzungsfehler, der im deutschsprachigen Raum so übernommen wurde. Schon in der Edda war von "Elben" die Rede und nicht von Elfen. Und Tolkien, der ein Germanist war, hat sich gegen diese Übersetzung "Elfen" ausgesprochen. Ganz grob erklärt.
> 
> Letztendlich bezeichnen beide Begriffe ein und die selbe Art, aber ich mag auch lieber das Wort "Elben".


 
Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass es jedem Autor frei steht, seinen Fabelwesen einen eigenen Namen zu geben? 

Ein "korrekter" gibt es da eigentlich nicht...


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2013)

also bei "Elfen" denk ich eher an sowas hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legolas, Tauriel, Elrond und Co. sind für mich ganz klar Elb(in)en


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, in meiner Edda steht Alben
> und naja, da alle anderen die dem Tokienschen Archetyp des ... Eldar gewählt haben, denkt da aber JETZT halt wieder keiner beim Begriff Elf an einen Wichtel sondern an knabb gekleidete, baumkuschelnde Bögenschützen mit Spitzen Ohren


 Alben ist genauso richtig. ^^ Allerdings eher als ein "Sammelbegriff" zu verstehen (die in der Edda beschriebenen Zwerge werden unter anderem auch als Dunkelelben bezeichnet). 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass es jedem Autor frei steht, seinen Fabelwesen einen eigenen Namen zu geben?
> 
> Ein "korrekter" gibt es da eigentlich nicht...


 Das Wort "Elb" ist aber der ursprüngliche Begriff. Natürlich steht es jedem Autor frei, seinen Wesen einen eigenen Namen zu geben. Das Genre heißt ja nicht umsonst 'Fantasy'. Aber ich mag es nunmal lieber, wenn man Elben nicht als 'Elfen' oder gar 'Feen' bezeichnet oder sie als solche darstellt. ^^


----------



## TheChicky (24. Dezember 2013)

Nerddiskussionen... man kommt sich vor wie bei Big Bang Theory


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nerddiskussionen... man kommt sich vor wie bei Big Bang Theory


 Lass uns doch den Spaß


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Dezember 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nerddiskussionen... man kommt sich vor wie bei Big Bang Theory


 Ein bisschen unnützes, aber interessantes Wissen zu vermitteln und auszutauschen ist doch okay. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Nerd?


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

Chicky hat heute ein wenig was von Sheldon


----------



## LordCrash (24. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen unnützes, aber interessantes Wissen zu vermitteln und auszutauschen ist doch okay. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Nerd?



*Ein bisschen* ist das Schlagwort....


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Chicky hat heute ein wenig was von Sheldon


 

Ja ich hab das Gefühl gleich zieht er sich seine Darth Vader Maske auf und versucht uns mit Hilfe der Macht zu erwürgen 

Ich hab auch nix gegen diese "Nerd"diskussion, weiß gar nicht was da Leute immer für ein Problem mit haben. Ist nichts anderes, als wenn sich Fachleute über ihren Fachbereich unterhalten. Und wenn das bei jemanden halt Fantasy-Literatur und Lore ist, warum nicht?


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man einen Legolas (was Sinn ergibt) reinbringt, oder zwanghaft eine Zwergen/Elben-Lovestory einbaut.
> Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, aber bei sowas würde sich Tolkien im Grab umdrehen.


Würde er das? Immerhin ist die Freundschaft, die sich zwischen Gimli und Legolas entwickelt, ja auch recht untypisch für diese beiden Völker.



> Ich bin da echt nicht verklemmt, aber diese zwanghafte Lovestory mit sich in die Länge ziehenden Dialogen, die Tiefgang erzeugen sollen, aber das Gegenteil erreichen...das ist dann für mich doch zu viel.


 Gerade das Gespräch mit Tauriel und Kili im Gefängnis ist wirklich arg lang geraten und der "Liebe auf den ersten Blick" Aspekt ist nicht 100%ig überzeugend.

Was mich aber mehr gestört hat, war die Szene in der Schmiede, weil a) aus Alien 3 geklaut und b) sinnlos dazwischen gequetscht, bringt die Story in keinster Weise weiter.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was mich aber mehr gestört hat, war die Szene in der Schmiede, weil a) aus Alien 3 geklaut und b) sinnlos dazwischen gequetscht, bringt die Story in keinster Weise weiter.


 Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch glaub ich 

welche Schmiede-Szene? Kann mich an sowas grad gar nicht erinnern


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch glaub ich
> 
> welche Schmiede-Szene? Kann mich an sowas grad gar nicht erinnern


 


Spoiler



ein Viech mit Metall übergießen um es zu töten



Wobei, naja, also das ist schon sehr weit hergeholt und ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich nachschaue finde ich auch noch ein paar Werke die das vor Alien 3 hatten


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2013)

achso das, danke


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch glaub ich
> 
> welche Schmiede-Szene? Kann mich an sowas grad gar nicht erinnern


Das meine ich:


Spoiler



Zwerge kommen auch in die Smaug "Höhle", locken ihn dann in die Schmiede, übergiessen ihn mit Gold und schlußendlich macht der Drache *exakt *da weiter, wo er vorher aufgehört hat: bei der gedanklichen Folgerung, daß Bilbo zu den Menschen der Seestadt gehört und er diese daher zerstören will.

Das Original - Zwerge müssen wegen Smaugangriff in den Gang gehen, dieser zerstört die Tür und die Zwerge _müssen _in den Berg hinein gehen - fand ich im Buch wesentlich spannender.
Obwohl das wiederum exakt dieselbe Situation wie im HdR beim Betreten von Moria ist ... hm ...


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Boah, das ist ja voll von Herr der Ringe abgekupfert, voll lame 

Naja, nein, so machen dass jetzt die Zwerge aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht nur weil die müssen
Und das Ende, joa, hat halt nicht funktioniert


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ja voll von Herr der Ringe abgekupfert, voll lame
> 
> Naja, nein, so machen dass jetzt die Zwerge aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht nur weil die müssen
> Und das Ende, joa, hat halt nicht funktioniert


 

Ach was P. Jackson und J.R.R. Tolkien haben doch sowieso alles von Harry Potter geklaut  (Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich das letzens bei nem Gespräch echt gehört habe. Ich bin Tränen lachend aus dem Raum gegangen. Die haben mich angeschaut, als käme ich vom Mars)


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ach was P. Jackson und J.R.R. Tolkien haben doch sowieso alles von Harry Potter geklaut  (Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich das letzens bei nem Gespräch echt gehört habe. Ich bin Tränen lachend aus dem Raum gegangen. Die haben mich angeschaut, als käme ich vom Mars)


 
wobei es wenigstens einen Vorteil hätte, man hätte die Gewissheit nicht mit diesen Haarlosen Primaten verwandt zu sein sondern ein intelligenter Marsmensch


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei es wenigstens einen Vorteil hätte, man hätte die Gewissheit nicht mit diesen Haarlosen Primaten verwandt zu sein sondern ein intelligenter Marsmensch


 

Mir fallen so dramatische "Bildungs"lücken aber immer häufiger auf. "Faust? Kann man das auf youtube sehen? Oder ist das n Porno?"


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

Faust? Geht´s da nicht um Boxer? 
Ja, also man sollte so manche Sachen zumindest mal kennen und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten
btw.: Faust ist ein echt gutes Stück und wesentlich leichter zu lesen als die Ilias, kann man sich heute noch antun
btw.2: ich bin ja auch vor nem halben Jahr abgebrochen als mein Couseng nicht mal ABBA kannte 
Das doch so als wenn man fragt wer der Knilch mit dem Lichtschwert ist


----------

